# MySQL: ERROR 2013 (HY000): Lost connection to MySQL server during query



## blumshuett (3. März 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe einen Server ( Gentoo Linux ) mit Apache, PHP, MySQL 4.0.18-log und
eine Workstation mit W2K und XAMPP, allerdings nichts gestartet unter XAMPP.

MySQL läuft prima unter Linux, der user root auf localhost kann alles machen.
Nun versuche ich, über die Workstation mit mysql.exe auf die MySQL DB auf dem Linux Rechner zu kommen.
Ich habe mit phpmyadmin einen Benutzer angelegt, ihm alle Rechte gegeben, und als host % eingetragen.
Wenn ich mysql.exe -h iplinux -u benutzer -ppasswort aufrufe, bekomme ich immer die o.g. Fehlermeldung.
Habe einen Portscan von W2K auf Linux gemacht, der Port 3306 ist offen.
Muss ich irgendwo noch was eintragen, damit ich auf die DB komme ?

gruss
 blumshuett


----------



## The Nephilim (7. März 2005)

Hi!
Hatte ähnliches Problem unter w2k mit MySQL 4.1 und InnoDB.
Hatte versehentlich die InnoDB-Unterstützung mit MySQL-Administrator deaktiviert und dann versucht auf eine InnoDB-Datenbank zuzugreifen. Nach der Reaktivierung lief es wieder.
Vieleicht hilft Dir das weiter?!
Gruß Neph


----------



## Brille (7. Juni 2006)

*#2013 - Lost connection to MySQL server during query*

kann mir einer bitte erklären was das bedeutet? denn ich hab keinen plan davon will aber ein backup meiner db machen?


----------

